# State Land Shooting Changes



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Gees! The only thing it 'changes' from existing laws is the time you can "practice" target shooting. What's the problem? Wear boxers instead of tighties in hot weather.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I will bet that no one called the Natural Resources Commission to learn what was meant by "hand-held firearm".


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

petronius said:


> I will bet that no one called the Natural Resources Commission to learn what was meant by "hand-held firearm".


I didn't, but I don't believe there is any problem so I saw no reason to call. IF there is someone from the DNR at the meeting tonight I will ask them. If I remember.

As to what a "hand-held firearm" is, I would say it's one you can hold in your hands, you know, don't need a gun carriage for.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> I didn't, but I don't believe there is any problem so I saw no reason to call. IF there is someone from the DNR at the meeting tonight I will ask them. If I remember.
> 
> As to what a "hand-held firearm" is, I would say it's one you can hold in your hands, you know, don't need a gun carriage for.


I would think that a hand-held firearm is as you say, it doesn't need to be carted around. The best thing to do is ask someone from the DNR.
Since pistol, revolver and shotgun were specified, how hard would it have been to include "rifle"?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

petronius said:


> I would think that a hand-held firearm is as you say, it doesn't need to be carted around. The best thing to do is ask someone from the DNR.
> Since pistol, revolver and shotgun were specified, how hard would it have been to include "rifle"?


If there is someone there tonight I will ask.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

OK, talked to a DNR guy. 

Center fire rifles are allowed. They have not been banned. In fact, it is the exact opposite. The DNR is working to put in even more rifle ranges. The DNR is now working on putting one in Monroe County. They have meeting coming up in the next couple of weeks with township people. If all goes through it will be part of a new state game area.

The other big push for the DNR is they are TRYING to "limit" the distance to 75 miles from anywhere to the closest public hunting area. 

Fear not, they are on our side.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> OK, talked to a DNR guy.
> 
> Center fire rifles are allowed. They have not been banned. In fact, it is the exact opposite. The DNR is working to put in even more rifle ranges. The DNR is now working on putting one in Monroe County. They have meeting coming up in the next couple of weeks with township people. If all goes through it will be part of a new state game area.
> 
> ...


Ok, good. I still think it's odd that the other types of firearms were specified, but not rifles. The way the law is written would certainly leave some room for interpretation.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

swampbuck said:


> Ok, good. I still think it's odd that the other types of firearms were specified, but not rifles. The way the law is written would certainly leave some room for interpretation.


I wouldn't worry about the DNR but I would worry about certain "anti" types pushing this through the courts. It may be worth going through state reps to get the wording fixed, assuming you don't have an "anti" for a rep. A lot are.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

They took the time to spell out every variety of firearm, when they simply could have stated firearms......Except for 5 keystrokes to spell the word Rifle. If someone believes that was an oversight or mistake, they are delusional. It was clearly an intentional omission.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

swampbuck said:


> They took the time to spell out every variety of firearm, when they simply could have stated firearms......Except for 5 keystrokes to spell the word Rifle. If someone believes that was an oversight or mistake, they are delusional. It was clearly an intentional omission.


If you believe that then I suggest you drop an email to each of the people that signed that and ask them what is going on. That is the only way you will be satisfied with the answer, or better yet, if it is an oversight, get it fixed.

Please post the answers you receive, I am sure many of us would like to read them.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have sent an email to the Director, regarding the proposal. I will post any response I receive.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

swampbuck said:


> I have sent an email to the Director, regarding the proposal. I will post any response I receive.


Thanks, we look forward to hearing what he has to say. Don't forget, when you get his answer be sure to post your email on here first so we can see how close the answer is to the question. See if there is any dancing etc.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Bump. From a LEO perspective (LEOs who have no common sense and would read that as clearly written), if you were shooting a rifle, you get a ticket. And a judge would enforce it. To SB's early observation, they specify everything else but no mention of a rifle. Guessing they are trying to stop idiots from shooting off cannons and control the time but a lawyer sure did not review it or did and said "yup, no rifles allowed written this way".


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I did not receive a response from the director.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> The DNR is now working on putting one in Monroe County. They have meeting coming up in the next couple of weeks with township people.


If this goes through, I'm going to need a second job just to pay for more ammo!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd bet that this has alot to do with "the pit" in the lapeer state land.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Jimw said:


> I'd bet that this has alot to do with "the pit" in the lapeer state land.


If your referring to the old pit on Paddock Rd near the Ortonville shooting range, it is already illegal to target practice or skeet shoot as it is part of a Rec area.

A lot of people do and the DNR and Rec rangers are starting to enforce it and are writing tickets.


Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

swampbuck said:


> I did not receive a response from the director.


Try your state rep.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

This is typical of a lot of the DNR rules and regulations. Just more grey areas as usual.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent the following to my state rep,Jason Sheppard today.

There is a new set of regulation for the use of DNR shooting ranges. They seem fine except if read a certain way a good anti-gun lawyer may be able to close them to the use of centerfire rifles. 

I doubt that is the intent of the DNR but it sort of look like sloppy work. The regulations list several types of firearms that are legal to use on DNR ranges but does not list center fire rifles. 

Can you look into this and maybe see about a change in the wording? The intent of the regulations is fine. 

The changes are to State land use 3.1a of land use orders of the director amendment # 5and was placed on the DNR calendar in June and may be eligible for approval on August 16, 2016.

Thank you


----------

